
Show HN: Modified Microsoft AirSim ros wrapper - GimpelZhang
https://github.com/GimpelZhang/airsim_ros
======
GimpelZhang
Microsoft AirSim is a simulator for drones and cars based on the unreal
engine. I created a modified version of the ROS wrapper provided by AirSim to
solve the stereo images timestamps sync problem. Some modifications on the
AirSim plugin are also made so that when combined with the ROS node and in Car
SimMode, smaller than 1.0 ClockSpeed does provide "more dense" image
timestamps now.

Along with the source code, an editable demo City simulation environment is
provided to test the ROS wrapper (for linux only).

Feel free to try it.

